
Ask HN: Would you pay extra for an AI Agent that had a fiduciary duty to you - sharemywin
In a world were AI agents(like Siri and Alexa) present only one offer how do you know your getting the best offer?
======
cauterized
I have just about zero interest in having an AI agent right now, but that
would alleviate one of my myriad reservations.

------
sharemywin
what about companies like uber? would you be more likely to use an app that
tried to suggest the best alternative for you?

